# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Dream Orgasm!!!???

## Zenithar66

Hey just wondering, in the last few months(including last night) I've woken up from sleep actually ejaculating after experiencing an orgasm in my dream, anyone else ever experience this!!

----------


## Lionsroar

hhaa, when I looked at the title I was like "rofl, orasm? wtf?"

but yeah, id be scared to experience that man, what if someone hears you moaning in your sleep or something? :/ yelling out random sexual fantasies lol

----------


## no-Name

Thread title fixed~

Yes, I've heard of it happening, but not often. This is only the third time I've ever read about someone orgasming in and out of the dream.

----------


## ca1um132

Maybe it's your subconscious's way of telling you, you have a higher level of sexual desire than usual.

I'm probably wrong but that's what I think. This is the first time I've read of this type of thing happening.

----------


## Woozie

Yeah this happened to me about a week ago, while I was having sex in a lucid dream..  ::?:

----------


## killguta

It happened to me too... I still doubt I screamed and "moaned" rofl. Also I thought this was pretty common :O .

----------


## DreamQueen

I often wake up in the middle of an orgasm. It's a wonderful way to wake up. I'm glad I'm not a guy though coz there's no mess to worry about haha!

----------


## Higurashi

> Hey just wondering, in the last few months(including last night) I've woken up from sleep actually ejaculating after experiencing an orgasm in my dream, anyone else ever experience this!!



 ::?: 

Those must be some pretty vivid dreams..

And no, never happened to me.

----------


## deXtrous

I haven't even ever come in a dream, lucid or not.. That's why I don't really tend to fuck in dreams any more it's just boring hehe

----------


## anouk

so, it is possyble to have a lucid sex experience, and have an orgasm? i am dooing a little research about erotic dreams, and i didnt know about lucid dreams in which you have sex.... could smeone explain this a bit...tnx

----------


## ninja9578

They're called wet dreams.  Sperm goes bad after a while and your body needs to get rid of it.  I recommend masturbating once or twice a week and that shouldn't happen anymore.

----------


## Bonsay

> so, it is possyble to have a lucid sex experience, and have an orgasm? i am dooing a little research about erotic dreams, and i didnt know about lucid dreams in which you have sex.... could smeone explain this a bit...tnx



Everything is possible in a Lucid dream. I don't know about other people, but the orgasm tends to happen pretty quickly if you don't "train" or should I say, decide and have a more complex goal, than just getting instant gratification. It's also important not to get too excited, which can happen with any activity in a LD, which can make you wake up too quickly. How it happens?
It's usually pretty straightforward. You are in a dream, you know you're dreaming and that there is nothing stopping you from doing whatever you want. Then you see a woman or man, whatever you prefer I guess and stuff happens.

----------


## tranquilitybytrey

You guys have never heard about wet dreams? I was taught that in school in the fourth grade. 

I've never had one but I have had an orgasm in a Lucid Dream, not as exciting as a real one, and no mess.

----------


## anouk

how often do you dream lucid-erotic dreams? let`s say in a week, how many times?
in those kind of dreams do you play the role you want or your role is determine by your brain?
in lucid-erotic dreams do you find yourselfe in the situation (sexual) in which you don`t find yourself in reality?
sorry if i am to pushy, but i really want to find more about LD dreams and lucid-erotic dreams, i find them fascinating.

----------


## anouk

are you experiencing psychological preesure lately in your everyday life. it is posible that you have an orasm in you dream because you are tense???

----------


## Bonsay

> how often do you dream lucid-erotic dreams? let`s say in a week, how many times?
> in those kind of dreams do you play the role you want or your role is determine by your brain?
> in lucid-erotic dreams do you find yourselfe in the situation (sexual) in which you don`t find yourself in reality?
> sorry if i am to pushy, but i really want to find more about LD dreams and lucid-erotic dreams, i find them fascinating.
> 
> are you experiencing psychological preesure lately in your everyday life. it is posible that you have an orasm in you dream because you are tense???



I don't remember my last LD. I don't have many.

I don't understand the second question. I am "my brain". There are no roles. I am me. If this is a role?

I obviously find myself in situations that don't happen in reality.

You don't experience an orgasm because of everyday pressure, but because you have sex in a dream.

----------


## anouk

is there a group of LD dreamers that get together sometime, and exchange LD experience,are you a part of that kind of group?

----------


## Phantasos

> is there a group of LD dreamers that get together sometime, and exchange LD experience,are you a part of that kind of group?



Lucid Dreamers Anonymous? 

"My name is Phantasos, and I am lucid dreamer".

----------


## mrdeano

> Lucid Dreamers Anonymous? 
> 
> "My name is Phantasos, and I am lucid dreamer".



AHAHA!

*sniff*

----------


## Captain Frapo

I've had more dreams where I orgasm in them but wake up dry, than actual 'wet' dreams. But it's amazing as the reality of the orgasm in dream.

----------


## ReMuSoMeGa

Its happened to me before.
Its hard not to orgasm fast in an erotic dream, or wake up fast.

I often forget to remain calm, seeing how the first thing I usually end up doing upon becoming lucid is to start spinning in circles while yelling Megan Fox's name.

----------


## TheMoon

> I often wake up in the middle of an orgasm. It's a wonderful way to wake up. I'm glad I'm not a guy though coz there's no mess to worry about haha!



Hehe, thats only half true, i've know lots of females who make a mess when they orgasm / get turned on.

----------


## Chaostitan90

ummm it's completely natural, it's called a wet dream. they're much more common in puberty and more common in boys, but can happen at any age. 

but yes, it's natural, it's common, it happens, no need to be alarmed, nothign wrong with it, i'm sure it can actually be quite enjoyable if you just accept it...  :tongue2: 

(ps- i've had one before)

----------


## shipwrecked

I have done that, only I woke up first, and right as I woke up I had an orgasm.  It was weird, but rather enjoyable.  I used to be one of those people who thought that a female orgasm was only achievable through sex or masturbation, but I was wrong.

----------


## Michael

I seriously thought that everyone over the age of ten has heard of wet dreams.... It's possible and also called nocturnal emmisions or something goofy like that.

It's intense =P

----------


## peacock486

just to let you know, masturbation is more addicting than drugs.

----------


## Promethion

Oh yeah that is a Wet dream, Common for boys going through puberty. and Even fully grown men.

----------


## TunaSammich

Well, I've had a dream that I had an amazing orgasm during, and I woke up with slimy boxer shorts... I never woke up creaming, however.

----------


## Chaostitan90

> Well, I've had a dream that I had an amazing orgasm during, and I woke up with slimy boxer shorts... I never woke up creaming, however.



hahaha well THAT counts as a wet dream, so join the club... aka... Males.

----------


## Spry Bloodmaw

I personally can't lucid dream but have had multiple times when I've dreamt normally about sex and have had wet dreams.

----------


## billy_boi

Thats why dream sex isnt that fun for males.. just messy I try to avoid it after a few eh, mistakes

----------


## TunaSammich

Orgasms in dreams: As many views as the May Task of the Month... Epic win.

----------


## Zenithar66

> Maybe it's your subconsciouses way of telling you, you have a higher level of sexual desire than usual.
> 
> I'm probably wrong but that's what I think. This is the first time I've read of this type of thing happening.



you could be right, interesting thoughts, its actaully happened agian last night, its strange and yes a bit embarrassing

haha thanks!! i think lol





> hahaha well THAT counts as a wet dream, so join the club... aka... Males.



lol thank for the admission!!!





> I often wake up in the middle of an orgasm. It's a wonderful way to wake up. I'm glad I'm not a guy though coz there's no mess to worry about haha!



depends on what kind of girl you are lool
only messin thanks for the reply!

----------


## DevilsSeraph

The reason I just joined this forum kinda relates to this thread. (Its at the end)

I know that I usually realize that I'm dreaming and have a decent amount of control in my dreams. But I don't have the best memory of what I dreamed. 

Anyways couple nights ago, went to bed, got up for a couple hours and found myself tired again, back to bed. I start dreaming, but I am incredibly aware, except everything is black and I can't do anything about it. Try to pull myself out of the dream, its not happening. Suddenly an old wooden staircase appears to my side and in front of me a wooden table with a man at the end, he looks just wrecked, incredibly bloodshot eyes. I know there is a woman in the room as well, but he mainly grabs my attention. She walks over, starts tracing her fingers on my hand, I can feel every detail. I can't remember our whole conversation but he basically told me during this time "this reality really isn't too different from your own." At this point she goes down on me, god did it feel good, but ya I woke up with a nice mess.

This dream has been embedded in my memory for at least a week, it was incredibly vivid.

----------


## vicevine

> how often do you dream lucid-erotic dreams? let`s say in a week, how many times?
> in those kind of dreams do you play the role you want or your role is determine by your brain?
> in lucid-erotic dreams do you find yourselfe in the situation (sexual) in which you don`t find yourself in reality?
> sorry if i am to pushy, but i really want to find more about LD dreams and lucid-erotic dreams, i find them fascinating.



I have them very often, which is pretty cool for a women. Probably about once every month. In a week I can have up to 2 if I'm really wanting it and am deprived, if ya know what I mean.

My role is usually determined for me. But I did have a dream where I was making out with my guy friend on my bed and I could feel every action I did, like it was real. 

Not all are sexual. Last night I was just looking at a book in my dream with no one else around and I just orgasmed. I could feel it all too, the pulsing and everything. Most of my sexual dreams have to do with things I've done in the past tho

----------


## Zenithar66

> I have them very often, which is pretty cool for a women. Probably about once every month. In a week I can have up to 2 if I'm really wanting it and am deprived, if ya know what I mean.
> 
> My role is usually determined for me. But I did have a dream where I was making out with my guy friend on my bed and I could feel every action I did, like it was real. 
> 
> Not all are sexual. Last night I was just looking at a book in my dream with no one else around and I just orgasmed. I could feel it all too, the pulsing and everything. Most of my sexual dreams have to do with things I've done in the past tho




thats whats happening to me, i may be just in a normal situation but then i have an intesne orgasm, last night i had such a dream, i woke up ejaculating everywhere lol, seriously, i am also interested in this topic for obvious reasons, also the fact that it seems to be a big part of my recent dream life weather i like it or not.

----------


## wet_roof113

vicevine and zenith...

 you just orgasm for no particular reason? does that happen in real life too? Surely you must be stimulated by something...strange L0l ;/

----------


## Chaostitan90

on another note, since this thread got so popular lately, i really wish i could've remembered vividly any of my wet dreams... damn...

----------


## beachgirl

had one this morning! hey, what's the big deal? orgasms are a part of life, just like driving or swimming. why not have them? i didn't even wake up, just kept on going in my lucid dream. 

REM creates engorgement just like sex. You are more than likely to have sexual feelings during REM.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Experienced a "dream orgasm" which felt almost real, woke me up, carried over into a real one and uhh...you know the rest.

----------


## Maria92

Whenever I have a dream orgasm, it's always dry. I've taught myself how to have dry orgasms in the real world...perhaps it carries over, or maybe I'm just lucky.  ::D:

----------


## JamesLD

for real people, there called "wet dreams" didnt any of you ever take health class in grade school?

----------


## nzguy

Its happened to me quite a few times. Scared the hell out of me the first time because it always wakes me up.

Doesn't feel that great and it makes a terrible mess.

----------


## Thev3ng3ance

The firs time I had a wet dream was my last. I couldn't remember it so, But I do remember another dream I had intercourse in, felt good and I didn't ejaculate.

----------


## sheogorath

happens most of the time. that is why i dont chance wasting LDs on sex that often anymore.

----------


## Caprisun

> Whenever I have a dream orgasm, it's always dry. I've taught myself how to have dry orgasms in the real world...perhaps it carries over, or maybe I'm just lucky.




Dry orgasms you say?  I would very much like to learn how to do that.

----------


## Maria92

> Dry orgasms you say?  I would very much like to learn how to do that.



My friend, you are in for quite the treat.  ::D:  Basically, a dry orgasm is achieved one of two ways. The first, most common, and easiest way is to strengthen the PC muscles and learn the exact right time to flex these muscles to prevent ejaculating. The link below explains this. Using this technique, it is also possible to have multiple orgasms. 

Male Multiple Orgasm

The second and more completely awesome way utilizes tantric methods. Ninja has developed quite the method. It requires more work, but is also truly incredible.  ::D: 

Ninja's Method

Besides being all around amazing, these techniques aren't messy in the least when done properly. A nice side-effect, to say the least.  ::lol::

----------


## Elem3nt0

I remember a long time ago i dreamed non lucid about having sex with my ex girlfriend, and orgasm'd. When i woke up i had jizz all in my boxers, what a mess.

----------


## beachgirl

search amazon for "male multiple orgasm"
you'll find plenty of books.
"the multi-orgasmic man" is one such excellent book. i have referred that many times. 

~~~

----------


## nzguy

I didn't realize male multiple orgasm was such a widely researched topic. I've always been able to do it so I assumed all guys could. Guess I'm just lucky.

----------


## lucid4sho

For me there is relatively little to no jizz produced by dreamgasms. I guess it depends on how deeply your sleeping or something.

----------


## Loaf

Nothing in my dream ever leaks into reality (no pun intended).

I went for a really long piss on purpose once during a dream to see if I would piss myself in real life. Nope. Not a thing.

----------


## lucid4sho

> Nothing in my dream ever leaks into reality (no pun intended).
> 
> I went for a really long piss on purpose once during a dream to see if I would piss myself in real life. Nope. Not a thing.



Nice, I'm jealous, that same experiment made me piss myself.

----------


## sheogorath

> Nothing in my dream ever leaks into reality (no pun intended).
> 
> I went for a really long piss on purpose once during a dream to see if I would piss myself in real life. Nope. Not a thing.



yeah, when I was real young i would have dreams that I would go to the bathroom at night, but really I was just pissing myself

----------


## Loaf

Ha ha.
In my dreams I go to the bathroom but I still have a full bladder even after. Its very uncomfortable and confusing too. I guess I should count myself lucky.

----------


## Idolfan

I've had this only once, but I should guess it's extremely normal.

The dream ones are WELL intense! 9/10 when I dreamgasm it's completely dry.

This is perspective people, not mere rambling. Once we fuse mutual and sexual dreaming we'll put a whole new meaning on marriage. You'll never have to disturb the kids with it again.

----------


## Bizarre Jester

> Hey just wondering, in the last few months(including last night) I've woken up from sleep actually ejaculating after experiencing an orgasm in my dream, anyone else ever experience this!!



wet dreams really aren't uncommon, and yea it is fun.

----------


## Loaf

> wet dreams really aren't uncommon, and yea it is fun.



Just be sure you aren't sleep walking at the same time, especially if you sleep naked.

----------


## Idolfan

> just to let you know, masturbation is more addicting than drugs.



Am I the only one to pick up on the fact that this statement is bloody bullshit?

----------


## Loaf

> Am I the only one to pick up on the fact that this statement is bloody bullshit?



POT HEAD

----------


## WakataDreamer

!!!???

----------


## Loaf

I dont care if you people take drugs. Awesome, enjoy it. Just don't promote it so much. Its nothing to be proud of as far as I am concerned.

----------


## LWA

FWIW, and sorry if someone already said this (didn't read the whole thread), but LaBerge says that "wet dreams" don't generally actually happen during dreaming/lucid dreaming/REM sleep.  They are a separate phenomenon, according to him.  

When we are dreaming, we are measurably in a state of sexual arousal, both men and women, and that's why dreams about sex are so common, presumably.  I (a woman) have experienced an orgasm in a lucid dream and it was very pleasurable.  If it was measurably (scientifically) identical to a waking orgasm, that I don't know.

----------


## Man of Shred

I really want to have a dream like that.

----------


## lovelyrita

I have orgasms in dreams all the time, but they always wake me up. Which is why it's really kind of unfortunate that every time I become lucid, my first thought is, "What should I do? Have sex!"

----------


## Maria92

Not going to find this entry in my DJ, but last night, I had 3 consecutive non-lucid dream orgasms, all dry. ^_^ Felt incredible.

----------


## Bizarre Jester

> Just be sure you aren't sleep walking at the same time, especially if you sleep naked.



well there's a first time for everything.

----------


## Lucidness

If your going through puberty it is called a "Wet Dream"

----------


## lakeoffire

This happened to me once too.

----------


## Ninja

> hhaa, when I looked at the title I was like "rofl, orasm? wtf?"
> 
> but yeah, id be scared to experience that man, what if someone hears you moaning in your sleep or something? :/ yelling out random sexual fantasies lol



lmao my brother did that last night (he's my roommate). It was so funny - and sexy - but funny mostly cause he was really going at it!! XP

I love your goal btw. Ka - me - ha - me - HAAAAA!!! *blasts it at some random dude*

----------


## Elem3nt0

> lmao my brother did that last night (he's my roommate). It was so funny - and *sexy
> *



whoa man haha

----------


## lucid4sho

haha i was thinkin the same thing but did not wanna go there lol

----------


## Ninja

> whoa man haha



o.O Sorry! XP I'm not really gay, I think, but it's just like you know how some straight guys just watch gay porn? It's kinda like that. Well, I don't know if they're straight if they watch that...^^; But yeah. 

And I don't love my brother any more than as a brother. Though I do have a one-sided love for another...but not my brother. ( ::shock::  that rhymed)

----------


## Maria92

Uh...yeah...before you dig yourself into a deeper hole (pun), I'm just going to assume it was for the kinkiness/taboo factor...

----------


## Elem3nt0

Ahahahahahahahaha

Its ok Ninja i get you man lol!

----------


## Ninja

*sighs* Thanks. ^^; But I'm not into taboo, it's kind of weird...I mean, like a brother and a sister, or a brother and a brother? o.O Creepy...

----------


## Iisme

Yea... I was in a lucid dream in the future with some aliens stuck in a pinball shop. Then a pin ball mechine and I some how had like a 10 second experience. The weird thing was that I had already climaxed earlier that day.
  I hope that is vague enough.

----------


## Iisme

The best thing to do that I found is to summon a couple of chicks then bribe them with fists full of dream money to do your bidding. The dream chicks are too dumb too know dream money isnt worth much.

----------


## Caprisun

> Yea... I was in a lucid dream in the future with some aliens stuck in a pinball shop. Then a pin ball mechine and I some how had like a 10 second experience. The weird thing was that I had already climaxed earlier that day.
>   I hope that is vague enough.



You and a pinball machine?  :Eek:  Im curious as to how that would work.

----------


## lost1

it's called a wet dream lol

----------


## lost1

> The best thing to do that I found is to summon a couple of chicks then bribe them with fists full of dream money to do your bidding. The dream chicks are too dumb too know dream money isnt worth much.




or you could use the force lol

----------


## jarrhead

> The best thing to do that I found is to summon a couple of chicks then bribe them with fists full of dream money to do your bidding. The dream chicks are too dumb too know dream money isnt worth much.



I must try this!  ::banana::

----------


## DreamMentor

*I would love to have sex in my lucid dreams. It's just that I usually forget or am not fully in control. I would like to experience ejcaultating upon awakening. Then I wouldn't have the "Morning Oak Tree" lol.*

----------


## Loaf

> I would like to experience ejcaultating upon awakening.



 ::eh::

----------


## jarrhead

> 



This is why..





> Then I wouldn't have the "Morning Oak Tree" lol.

----------


## LRT

I once had a dream where sitting on the toilet caused an orgasm.  :Cheeky:

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

> I once had a dream where sitting on the toilet caused an orgasm.



Lol wtf???

I used to piss myself IRL when I was younger (like 4...) but now I don't. It's kinda funny though because I seem to always have dreams of pissing before I wake up during the night, and I'll be like what the hell didn't I just go to the bathroom?

----------


## Loaf

> I once had a dream where sitting on the toilet caused an orgasm.



Kinky  ::D:

----------


## Motumz

::roll::  You fools need to get laid..

Haha... toilet seats...  :wink2:

----------


## vicevine

> vicevine and zenith...
> 
>  you just orgasm for no particular reason? does that happen in real life too? Surely you must be stimulated by something...strange L0l ;/



Honesly its strange to me that I can orgasm from little to no stimulation in a dream though I found that the more alert I am the harder it is to orgasm. 
For me being in the subconscious makes it easier to orgasm cus I'm not constantly worrying or thinking like I am in my conscious state.

----------


## beachgirl

dream orgasms can be so amazing! zero effort, a ten on the richter scale!

----------


## Awakening

> dream orgasms can be so amazing! zero effort, a ten on the richter scale!



 ::shock::  , ten? Must be something better than heaven then!  :Cheeky:

----------


## vicevine

Yeah I'd have to agree my dream orgasms are among some of the best I've had. Sometimes I even get normal one while I'm lucid and get annoyed so I force myself to have better ones....lol I'm bad  :tongue2:

----------


## bigbudf92

I have, many times - most often when I try to have sex in either a non-lucid or lucid dream. Just before I stick it in, BOOM, i wake up and have to clean up a mess... It sucks, I'm jealous of the girls here who don't have a mess to clean up...

----------


## anderj101

Please make a new thread rather than waking one up that has been dormant for 4+ years. The majority of users in this thread are no longer active on the forums.

 :lock:

----------

